# Vipera ammodytes ammodytes



## stevemartin (Nov 16, 2007)

Good evening,

I'm considering a pair of neonate vipera ammodytes ammodytes, and am just curious to see if anybody on here has any experience of keeping these, or any husbandry advice?

I'm getting wildly varying reports with regard to their venom potency, so again, if anyone has personal experience/research that might broaden my information base, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Regards
Steve


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

finding the answers from the professionals is always a good start, heres a link.

Andy.

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources=


----------



## stevemartin (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for that, have looked at that already, I've been doing my own digging around and there's only so much google can teach you, that's why I was asking for personal experiences from keepers/breeders.

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have kept one for a few years, husbandry wise its pretty straight forward, it always seems to stop feeding around about february for a few weeks, its started off with a very calm disposition but over time has gotten very aggressive and snappy.

Husbandry wise I keep mine on a peat sand mix subsrate with a hot spot temp of about 33c, apart from that there are no special requirements, however theres some far more experienced keepers than me here but thats how I keep mine with success.

As for venom potency I believe they are the most venomous vipera species, and some people have taken some pretty nasty envenomations from them, Ludwig Tratnau talks about his experience from being bitten by one in his book, and says out of his 50+ bites over the years he has only need AV for this and one other species EDB


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bloodpython22 has an adult pair, female hopefully gravid! As Siuk says, fairly easy to keep & fairly placid in temperament


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I keep and breed ammos and they are a fairly easy going species. Like all snakes there are good ones and difficult ones when it comes to feeding however most are good.

I find they do better cooler rather than warmer and need a long cold winter even if not breeding I cool mine for 3 months.

Although they can be kept together they do get frisky come feeding time and bite each other.









One of my baby meridionalis from 2009









One of my ammodytes ammodytes









A male from Croatia









My lake Scutari Female

Ammos always available to licence holders


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

i have a pair that i could never part with the male in the pic that andy posted is a dream to work with but the female is very skitty and will strike but settles once on hook. . easy to keep keep them on a mix of peat and sand and they like to hide away under plants mine do. eat every time no problem


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I keep and breed ammos and they are a fairly easy going species. Like all snakes there are good ones and difficult ones when it comes to feeding however most are good.
> 
> I find they do better cooler rather than warmer and need a long cold winter even if not breeding I cool mine for 3 months.
> 
> ...


 
Dude that Lake Scutari female is out of this world! 

its colouration is insane. :no1:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Bloodpython22 has an adult pair, female hopefully gravid! As Siuk says, fairly easy to keep & fairly placid in temperament


I'd be inclined to say those pictures are of a Viper ammodytes meridionalis due to the green tail


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I'd be inclined to say those pictures are of a Viper ammodytes meridionalis due to the green tail


 its only the male that has the green tip of the tail the female is like the 1 in your second pic


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> its only the male that has the green tip of the tail the female is like the 1 in your second pic


In that case you have 1 Vipera ammodytes ammodytes and one Vipera ammodytes meridionalis

Not a good idea (in my opinion) to cross them


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all Iv not been in this section for a while as it cost to dam much..Want want want must have guna get....I did at one time have a pr of long nose easy to keep but can be a bit quick to twist back and try to tag ya The good side is thay do move around the viv a bit unlike a lot of snakes but not the best looking dwa...also Easy to get and dam hard to sell..... siuk I remember you getting your first dwa.lol


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I currently have a trio and like what has been said, so long as you are on your toes while feeding and cleaning you are ok. I wouldn't say that they are that calm, i've had a few WC v. ammodytes which were a complete pain in the ass - always striking at the hook. If you do get yourself one don't be too complacent. Some WC can also be very fussy eaters.. I'd opt for a CB any day of the week. 

Slippery each time you upload that photo of the Scutari female I feel  with envy!!! I'd probably give my right molars for that snake!!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> Slippery each time you upload that photo of the Scutari female I feel  with envy!!! I'd probably give my right molars for that snake!!!!!


 I'm evil thats why I keep sticking it up their, just to get you going!:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ammos are Not a snake that really lights my fire but i could be tempted with the scutari........very nice Graeme


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are all beautiful


----------

